# HAMRADIO MARKET > สินค้าที่ซื้อและขายเสร็จสิ้นแล้ว >  ประมูล YAESU FT-1900R ของใหม่  เริ่มประมูล 1 บาทครับ

## tenmetershop

-   ปิดการประมูลภายในเวลา 21.00.00 น.ตรง  ของวันพุธที่ 19 มิถุนายน 2556 โดยถือเอาเวลาที่โชว์ในเวป hamradio.co.th เป็นที่สุด 
 -   ห้ามแก้ไขตัวเลขที่ลงประมูล หากต้องการให้ลงประมูลใหม่ ไม่จำกัดจำนวนครั้ง ห้ามลงเศษสตางค์
 -   ผู้ที่เข้าประมูล กรุณาใส่เบอร์ติดต่อ เพื่อที่จะสะดวกในการสื่อสาร หากมีลายเซ็นต์ก็ไม่ต้องครับ
 -   กรณีเวปล่ม และผู้ประมูลยกเลิกสิทธิ์ ให้ยกเลิกการประมูลครับ
 -   เรึ่มประมูล 1 บาท ครับ

----------


## Legazy

888 บาทครับท่าน

----------


## inboxs

ขอแจมด้วยครับ เคาะเบาๆ 900  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sonchai dangjun

1000บาท 0817154747

----------


## tenmetershop

ฟรีส่ง EMS ครับ

----------


## *7aaw*

ตามต่อที่ 1100 บาท

----------


## HS6 XTQ

1200- ตามไป

----------


## monster

1300 บาทไทยครับ

----------


## HS3XVL

1345  ครับ

----------


## HS3XVL

ลืมเบอร์  1345       0813601931

----------


## meo

1500 บาท 081-3666767

----------


## mootornoi

1,600 - 0808062105

----------


## RESCUE E

1700           087 260 1669

----------


## rong17

1,400 / 089-7048034

----------


## rong17

1,800 / 089-7048034

----------


## pcharana

2000/0831272474

----------


## E27dnn

2222-  (0819494547)

----------


## E27BFW

2,500.-(086-1508100)

----------


## bigboss66

3000 บาท 083-3344551

----------


## papakilo

3500 บาท ........

----------


## hs4nfs

3600 บาท ครับ

----------


## boos.t

3610 บาท ครับ 0818238326

----------


## hsoqzb

1500 ครับลองดู

----------


## hsoqzb

> 1500 ครับลองดู


ลืมดูเขาไปกันไกลแล้ว ขอผ่านครับ

----------


## e27eaz

3700 ครับ 0852753344

----------


## hs7jtv

3750 บาท ครับ 0891586220

----------


## bigboss66

4200 บาทครับ

----------


## holiday

4300 จัดไปอย่าให้เสีย

----------


## tenmetershop

> 4300 จัดไปอย่าให้เสีย


ห้ามแก้ไขราคาครับ 
หากต้องการให้ราคาลงใหม่ครับ

----------


## addman

1,350 บาท. 081-020-8242

----------


## addman

ลืมดู เขาไปกันไกลแล้ว

----------


## holiday

4300 บาท// 088-6108194 แหล่มเลย

----------


## boos.t

4330บาท :Cool:

----------


## bigboss66

4333 บาท ครับผม

----------


## hs7jtv

4400 บาท  0891586220

----------


## boos.t

4401บาท :Cool:

----------


## holiday

4500 จัดปายยย

----------


## monster

1399-. 0848202044

----------


## boos.t

4550 ตามกันไปๆๆๆๆ

----------


## monster

> 1399-. 0848202044


 อ้าวลืมดู ขอโทษครับ

----------


## holiday

> 4550 ตามกันไปๆๆๆๆ


นายยอดมาก 


แง้ๆๆๆๆๆๆๆไม่ทัน

----------


## tenmetershop

> 4550 ตามกันไปๆๆๆๆ


ปิดประมูลครับ 
หมายเลขบัญชีเดี๋ยวส่ง pm ไปครับ

----------


## boos.t

> ปิดประมูลครับ 
> หมายเลขบัญชีเดี๋ยวส่ง pm ไปครับ


รับทราบครับ

----------


## boos.t

โอนเรียบร้อยแล้วครับ จัดส่งตามลายเซ็ฯได้เลยครับ

----------


## tenmetershop

ปิดกระทู้ครับ

----------

